# Weight Loss/Workout Support Group



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone wanna start an online weight loss/workout support group? The Seroquel I've been taking the last couple of years has made me put on quite a bit of weight that I would like to lose and having other people on the forum to help hold me accountable would help a lot.

So anyone wanna join my special club? If you don't need to or want to lose weight but would just like to start working out or keep motivated you are welcome too! This group is to help anyone who wants to generally feel better about themselves through exercise 



My personal goal: Lose 40lbs


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sounds great!

With weight loss and sticking to workouts, I need as much support as I can get. I think it sounds like a cool idea for a group.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I always feel rotten when i read things like this yanno the whole weight struggle shabang cuz i see people genuinely struggling n i lost like a stone in under a month by doing nothing more than cutting tuna out my diet i mean wtf ? 

Not that i had a great deal i could lose to start off with but you get the point.

I guess it just goes to show how we take certain things for granted.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, I would.


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> I always feel rotten when i read things like this yanno the whole weight struggle shabang cuz i see people genuinely struggling n i lost like a stone in under a month by doing nothing more than cutting tuna out my diet i mean wtf ?
> 
> Not that i had a great deal i could lose to start off with but you get the point.
> 
> I guess it just goes to show how we take certain things for granted.


I don't normally eat tuna...maybe that is my problem...if I start eating it then stop maybe that will work!

But in all seriousness I used to be in excellent shape, would run 6 miles a day, do a ton of pushups and situps...but my depression got the best of me. But I'm tired of it and am going to turn this around. I'm going to a gym tomorrow to see about membership...it is a nice 24/7 gym and normally I feel most motivated to workout at around 1am lol...I might be the only one there but what the hell!

My plan right now is to start off with some eliptical 20 minutes starting out and then do some weightlifting, still working on what rotation I want to do for my muscle groups, gonna figure that out tonight.

I find making a specific set of goals for myself like "Do 20 minutes on eliptical" helps rather than just saying "Go to the gym and workout"


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll join! I rejoined the gym about two weeks ago and am currently trying to do at least 20 minutes on the elliptical or treadmill plus weights at least five days a week. The idea was to get in as best shape as possible in the short time frame for a wedding which is in two weeks, but I don't know how that will go! I am sort of dieting too, but my willpower is limited. I just ate nachos.

I want to lose 7 kilos, however long it takes.


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

I am going to try this: http://au.todaytonight.yahoo.com/article/39731/diet/kick-start-stage-soup-recipe

I've done it before so I know it works, but its tough! Anyone want to join me?


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Eugenie said:


> I am going to try this: http://au.todaytonight.yahoo.com/article/39731/diet/kick-start-stage-soup-recipe
> 
> I've done it before so I know it works, but its tough! Anyone want to join me?


I won't be doing that one, that diet is HARD for me (tried it once)! If you can do it and it works though then all the power to you and I will give you my 100% support!

What I am doing since I am not gaining any weight but staying the same is reducing my portion sizes and exercising which I know will work for me (everyone is different!).


----------



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

I need to lose 60 pounds....


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

In I want to drop 10 pounds. Being under 200 pounds would be great for biking and picking up womans this summer.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

golden said:


> I don't normally eat tuna...maybe that is my problem...if I start eating it then stop maybe that will work!
> 
> But in all seriousness I used to be in excellent shape, would run 6 miles a day, do a ton of pushups and situps...but my depression got the best of me. But I'm tired of it and am going to turn this around. I'm going to a gym tomorrow to see about membership...it is a nice 24/7 gym and normally I feel most motivated to workout at around 1am lol...I might be the only one there but what the hell!
> 
> ...


Haha cool midnight workout that's new to me seriously though good stuff.


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm totally joining this group...i joined this biggest loser contest at my local gym, and so far, i've lost almost 30 lbs....which actually was my initial goal, so now i'm gonna have to set a higher goal...maybe 40lbs by the time this is over...which there's about a month left. but my longer-term goal is to lose about 60 lbs. by my bday which is in july so about 4.5 months, i could probably do it...like i'm just about halfway there already lol. so basically, eat 4-6 times a day....tons of protein...tons of veggies...tons of water....limit carbs, juice, sodas, and junk food. i personally take a fat-burner to give me a boost in energy and loss of fat. and i work out 6 days a week. the elliptical used to be so hard, but now i'm getting better at it, and i haaaaaate running but because i force myself to do it, my endurance is increasing. i get to have a cheat meal once every 2 weeks...(note if ur gonna have a cheat meal, make it the last meal of the day)....and now that my body's gotten used to eating healthy, i feel like crap when i have anything fried, so i'm glad i got to that point, cause i never thought i would. lol. that's as far as my tips go, oh and i try not to pay close attention to the scale, cause it's hard lol. and my clothes are getting bigger (YAY!!), but i don't wanna buy new clothes till after the contest is done which is early april so i can see how many sizes i've gone down...plus that way, i could buy spring/summer clothes and it'll be a reward for myself. good luck to everyone on this! we'll do it! and if it gets hard, just remember how hot u'll be looking in the summer and being able to strip down at the beach and not feel self-conscious!


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

great post new shoes! Welcome! What fat burner are you using? Also how long do you normally do eliptical? 

Glad to hear you are losing weight and feeling good because of it, this gives me some major motivation!


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

well my trainer said to get lipo 6, so i went to gnc and this guy who worked there said to get lipo 6 for women, since i'm a girl, so i did. after i bought it though, i read some good/not good reviews so idk i'll have to see. but the original lipo 6, i heard, is one of the best, i mean, if a personal trainer RECOMMENDS it, it must be doing something right. now i usually go on the elliptical for about 40 minutes trying to go at a pace of about 6.0 or higher.....so usually i do about 4 miles. which is pretty good for me. but i kinda cheat on the elliptical, i don't really use those handles that swing back and forth like ur supposed to, i just kinda work my legs, but i still sweat like a dog. anywho, since we're all pretty much trying to lose weight by the summer, why don't we post our lb. lossage at the end of the week, so we can hold ourselves and each other accountable? what do u think?


----------



## Brockk (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,,,
I am too much busy these days but i want to lose my weight... So it will be great 
opportunity for me to join online weight losing programs.. I want to join..


----------

